# Puppy size



## Danny Antle

I am concerned with the size of my female Dutchie. She weighed a mere 29 pounds today at the vets office and am curious as to when I can expect her to begin growing more. I have had her three weeks now and she has put on some noticeable size but shes still skinny and boney. Typical dutch with exttreme drive. I am feeding science diet adult food about 4 cups/day. Any suggestions, should I not worry about it, different food?


----------



## Danny Antle

sorry forgot to add, she just turned 8 months old. The dam is around 55-60 pounds and sire is around 65-70


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Danny Antle said:


> I am concerned with the size of my female Dutchie. She weighed a mere 29 pounds today at the vets office and am curious as to when I can expect her to begin growing more. I have had her three weeks now and she has put on some noticeable size but shes still skinny and boney. Typical dutch with exttreme drive. I am feeding science diet adult food about 4 cups/day. Any suggestions, should I not worry about it, different food?


Females usually are considerably smaller in stature and weight, how old is this dog and where did it come from ??

You know science diet is the equivalent of feeding corn grown in diarrhea right ??


----------



## will fernandez

Follow Gerry's subtle advice and get her off the Science Diet.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

29 pounds at 8 months. Well, there are midget Mals out there, and some say that they added pit bull into the DS in some lines, maybe you got the bonus size then. You might make 40 pounds with that dog. 

Does she work and bite well ?? That is the only thing that really matters. Unless you are planning on going overseas to a Championship in FR. THen your dog is going to get tossed around like she was in a squall.


----------



## Joby Becker

9 month old female on ""Exceed" from Sam's Club.


----------



## Zakia Days

Maybe she's just going to be on the smaller side of things, but I'd stop that Science Diet immediately! I'd suggest raw and/or a decent kibble with a good supplement. I've tried Puppy Gold in the past and I am currently using CPN's Structure on my current pup. I like the results I've seen thus far. I prefer the Puppy Gold formula. I just like the contents and the results seen with the last pup. I also feed mostly raw diet and supplement every now and then w/ a high quality kibble. Good luck w/ it all. 

Again cease and desist with the Science Diet!!!




Danny Antle said:


> I am concerned with the size of my female Dutchie. She weighed a mere 29 pounds today at the vets office and am curious as to when I can expect her to begin growing more. I have had her three weeks now and she has put on some noticeable size but shes still skinny and boney. Typical dutch with exttreme drive. I am feeding science diet adult food about 4 cups/day. Any suggestions, should I not worry about it, different food?


----------



## Tammy St. Louis

i dont think science diet is a good food, but just to be clear its not the REASON your dog is small , she is small because genetics, food doesnt make them grow to a larger size or smaller size, they will be what they will be, but yes, get her on to a better food, and she will probably at least, gain weight


----------



## Debbie Skinner

I agree about changing the food. Did the vet worm or check for worms (tapes, rounds, hooks) during the visit? Do you have a pix to show us what you mean by "skinny"?


----------



## Ben Colbert

I think I recall Konnie Hein talking about a very small Mal. At a year he was about the same weight as your pup and if I remember correctly when they foinally took him to the vet he was diagnosed with some underlying and serious health issue. Id message konnie and also look in to a vet trip.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Dogs are going to be the size they are going to be regardless of what you feed them. Old Roy is about as bad as it gets, but the dogs eating it still get to their normal size. Give them the highest protien dog food and twice as much, all you will get is small and fat.


----------



## rick smith

be thankful you can choose her diet and feed what you want based on knowledge rather than military orders.....don't know about how much flexibility leo handlers have, but thank god most of the thousands of mwd's around the world eating a strict ration of SD kibble can tolerate it......i can read/interpret and comment on ingredients as well as anybody, but until there is some proof it really is the crap that most of us are strongly against, that's what most of the dogs on the front line defending your country will have in their bowls :-(


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Danny time to be male...lie about the size and it doesn't matter! Her weight and size are largely genetic, as long as the dog is healthy, this preteen will gain some weight. Just be thankful she isn't over weight and has hip and elbow problems..........:smile:


----------



## Ashley Campbell

We were just discussing this at my house this morning. My female GSD is about 60-65 lbs, 22 inches at the shoulder - 3 years old.
My male though, he's 7 months old, no idea on height, but as of this morning - 90 lbs. He's lean as well, I guessed him at 70ish lbs but realized fast when I couldn't physically pick him up he weighed much more. I expect he's not done growing yet either.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Tammy St. Louis said:


> i dont think science diet is a good food, but just to be clear its not the REASON your dog is small , she is small because genetics, food doesnt make them grow to a larger size or smaller size, they will be what they will be, but yes, get her on to a better food, and she will probably at least, gain weight


Agreed. I am DEFINITELY no fan of Science Diet, but as long as she was on a puppy food formulated for growth and was getting enough volume wise, the food is not a reason she's smaller.


----------



## Alice Bezemer

wouldnt worry to much about height and weight....shes still growing but probably wont be a very big dog...my kelcey was 21 kilo's and 52 cms and she was a mali  

you said she has extreme drive (which is in the eye of the beholder  ) but she must be an active dog then yes ? so she would be a bit thin, dont worry yourself to much just make sure you feed her right, shes worm free and she will develop as she is suposed to in time.


----------



## Mo Earle

I have been accused of having fat puppies- starting them off on raw, then slowly change to purina pro plan when older, and use wet food with their kibble- I would see what size the sire and dam were- you may get a better idea of how big she might be- remember great things can come in small packages too!
our latest pup- is now 29 lbs at 14 weeks old...


----------



## Laney Rein

Mo, I was wondering who owned that adorable.......oops....gorgeous pup! Love him!


----------



## Keith Earle

Malie is a female ,from logan haus, not a him lol


----------



## Mo Earle

yep that is Mali, she is a witch even at her age- she is an IVO daughter from Suttle's clan- she is a blast-but already a handful-so don't let her hear you calling her a He, she will bite you, if you think she is less than a Perfect Princess....she will give you a piece or two of her mind-and wait until she thinks someone called her a fat puppy -hell to pay !! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniel Lybbert

Can a DS do the FR championship in France Jeff?


----------



## Laney Rein

Keith Earle said:


> Malie is a female ,from logan haus, not a him lol


Sorry Keith and Mo - no insult intended as to the "him" reference. I truly didn't know and since "SHE" is so well developed in this pic, made a very wrong assumption. 

Mike has beautiful dogs - I've looked at his website, as well as referred a couple guys to him since concerning purchasing dogs. I don't know him other than from here, what the guys say about his dogs and his very well kept kennels and pictures on his site. What I saw looked to be a very professional establishment - much cleaner than a lot of veterinary hospitals!

So, once again, Tell Malie she's a gorgeous puppy!


----------



## Fokke Krottje

HI Danny,

1 . Tammy ST.Louis has an exelent comment to you.
And the honest breeder can give you this information about the ofspring of your young dog. 

2. Use the knowledge from breeders and trainers with proven results.
Succes with your DS and happy training.
My best,
Fokke Krottje,
www.fokrohof.nl


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: Can a DS do the FR championship in France Jeff?

As far as I know, but I think it would have to have FCI papers.


----------



## Mo Earle

Quote:
_Originally Posted by *Keith Earle* _ 
_Malie is a female ,from logan haus, not a him lol_

_"Sorry Keith and Mo - no insult intended as to the "him" reference. I truly didn't know and since "SHE" is so well developed in this pic, made a very wrong assumption. 

Mike has beautiful dogs - I've looked at his website, as well as referred a couple guys to him since concerning purchasing dogs. I don't know him other than from here, what the guys say about his dogs and his very well kept kennels and pictures on his site. What I saw looked to be a very professional establishment - much cleaner than a lot of veterinary hospitals!_ _

So, once again, Tell Malie she's a gorgeous puppy!"

_Laney thanks-I told her-she is happy now,:twisted: lol....Mike does have beautiful dogs, quality dogs and he stands behind them 100%- got to say he is the nicest guy, most honest business man- have in the past and would definately recommend anyone to him that is looking for a quality dog/puppy in the future- we have two now, Hano that is from Hector and Hannah and now Malie who is from Ivo and Brooke and a lot of our club dogs have come from Suttle.(Arko and Carlos pups)


----------



## ILEANA OSBORNE

I highly recommend Canidae. My Mali has kept such a beautiful coat and has had firm normal stools.


----------



## Ryan Venables

I guess size is all relevant to what you were wanting and looking for.

Our new Malinois is now 13 weeks and 24lbs, and 17.5" tall at the shoulders. He's all skin and bones because since we've got him, he's grown significantly taller as opposed to more mass.


----------



## Erin James-Crook

Timely thread! I just measured/weighed my mali pup (female), at 6mo Aeri is 32.6lbs and 19" at the shoulder. 

I'm figuring that she'll be on the small end - maybe 45-50lbs. She's eating 2 cups of Fromm kibble in the morning and 1 1/3 cups of Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw (rehydrated it's about 2.5 cups) in the evenings.

I was always told that pups are half their adult weight between 4 and 5 months old - any thoughts on that?


----------



## Ryan Venables

Erin, we found a chart (dunno how scientific it is) that says the pups weight at 10 wks should be 1/4 of adult weight... should put Mako in the 80-90lb range


----------



## Brian Anderson

it aint the dog in the fight its the fight in dog .... LOL 

Mo I messed with that nice little pup you have there when we were up at Mikes and ummmm I'd be willing to bet she won't be for the faint at heart or those with a weak constitution lol. Ivo is a cool dog!!


----------



## Mo Earle

Hey Brian we sure think she IS a cool little puppy- doing great on her bitework, has that Logan Haus trait of carrying metal- yardwork is difficult with her-she thinks she owns everything and carries it off...in addition to anything else she can find-hopefully she will carry a lot of Ivo's traits...

​


----------



## Chris Jones II

any updates from the op?:-k


----------



## Ryan Venables

I'll update.

Since my last post, which was on May 13th. Mako is now 19" at the shoulders and 30lbs. He is 14.5 weeks. He's essentially doubled in height and weight in the 6.5 weeks that we've had him.

He's still quite lean (can see all ribs), but wow is he growing like a weed. He's about 75% the size of our female now who is 23.5" and 55-60 lbs.


----------



## Drew Peirce

5 months old, she weighed in last night @52.2lbs lean........


----------



## Josh Mueller

Drew Peirce said:


> 5 months old, she weighed in last night @52.2lbs lean........


Good Looking girl Drew. Who's she out of?


----------



## Drew Peirce

Rex and Phoenix


----------



## Mo Earle

Nice looking pup!


----------



## Rachel Kilburn

Danny Antle said:


> I am concerned with the size of my female Dutchie. She weighed a mere 29 pounds today at the vets office and am curious as to when I can expect her to begin growing more. I have had her three weeks now and she has put on some noticeable size but shes still skinny and boney. Typical dutch with exttreme drive. I am feeding science diet adult food about 4 cups/day. Any suggestions, should I not worry about it, different food?


 
I would say that she is just going to be on the small side, I have 2 pups from different lines ones about 3 months and the other is 4 months both are about 27 pounds a piece, the female is a little smaller, they are on Innova Puppy food about 4 cups a day and they also get a chicken back they are typical Mal's off the wall and crazy, I would get her off of the Science Diet though its just no good


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I cannot imagine weighing a dog.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I cannot imagine weighing a dog.


indeed, no weighing here.Heights and weights are estimated to give an idea, but if it works... why bother about that or floppy ears...


----------



## Bob Scott

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> indeed, no weighing here.Heights and weights are estimated to give an idea, but if it works... why bother about that or floppy ears...



That floppy ear wont catch the wind like the other one does and the poor dog is doomed to run in circles. :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Don Turnipseed said:


> Dogs are going to be the size they are going to be regardless of what you feed them. Old Roy is about as bad as it gets, but the dogs eating it still get to their normal size. Give them the highest protien dog food and twice as much, all you will get is small and fat.


 
It's true, feed them what you want, as much or as little. Their genetic breeding size and height will prevail!!


----------

